# Voi uomini innamorati della vostra amante ...



## lunasole (3 Dicembre 2012)

...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> ...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
> come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????


Ma chi sta dirte che non le desideriamo più?
Perchè abbiamo un'altra?

Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...che ne dici di questa nuova?

Ma tu nick difarente no eh?
Adesso qua scoppia il casino...

Devi sapere che Lunapiena è la mia fidanzata...
Mentre Sole è fidanzata con Angelo Merkel...

Il quale a causa della mia nanezza...mi odia...

Mi dà la caccia da anni, ma non è ancora riuscito a prendermi...


----------



## lunasole (3 Dicembre 2012)

*ahhhhh*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
io non so nulla di tutto ciò!!!!!!pura casualità!!!
e ovvio la mia domanda era riferita a quelli che "non desiderano più la moglie"!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> io non so nulla di tutto ciò!!!!!!pura casualità!!!
> e ovvio la mia domanda era riferita a quelli che "non desiderano più la moglie"!!!!!


Mai conosciuti sai?
Piuttosto tanti che la moglie non fa più nulla da cui...apriti cielo no?

Si vero ho conosciuto donne che mi hanno detto, sai mio marito non mi desidera più...

Ma io non me la sono mai bevuta...


----------



## lunasole (3 Dicembre 2012)

*io ne ho conosciuti*

e penso sia normale.....se sei innamorato di un'altra donna .......e non sono ingenua....gli uomini non sono solo stronzi e tradiscono solo per sesso....questa è la solita banalità!!!!!o forse sono tutte e due banalità...ma tutte e due reali


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi sta dirte che non le desideriamo più?
> Perchè abbiamo un'altra?
> 
> Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...che ne dici di questa nuova?
> ...


idiota sei tu e solo tu che mi hai contattato sempre via mp, telefono e facebook perchè volevi parlare con me e ti ho dato sempre picche perchè mi fai ribrezzo e schifo come persona. sei solo un piccolo nanerottolo leccaculo di merda


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> idiota sei tu e solo tu che mi hai contattato sempre via mp, telefono e facebook perchè volevi parlare con me e ti ho dato sempre picche perchè mi fai ribrezzo e schifo come persona. sei solo un piccolo nanerottolo leccaculo di merda
> 
> Angelo Merda


Io per telefono?
Ma se non ho manco mai avuto il tuo numero...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> ...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
> come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????


Hai sbagliato posto per chiedere. Qui non ti risponderà nessuno se non con le stesse tiritere.
Se il marito si innamora di un'altra la moglie attenta noterà il cambiamento. Da qui poi il percorso e' vario.
Una volta ho chiesto e sai che mi e' stato risposto? Come farebbero gli "accompagnatori" per signore allora?


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> ...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
> come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????


Io penso che per chi tradisce a lungo sia come sdoppiarsi. Un chiudere una porta per aprirne un'altra.

Forse è il sogno, l'illusione di poter vivere vite diverse, di poter avere tutto senza rinunciare a niente.

Un delirio di onnipotenza, insomma.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> ...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
> come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????


e chi ti dice che non se ne accorgono prima o poi....


sorpresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indovina chi viene a cena???


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

*bo???*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato posto per chiedere. Qui non ti risponderà nessuno se non con le stesse tiritere.
> Se il marito si innamora di un'altra la moglie attenta noterà il cambiamento. Da qui poi il percorso e' vario.
> Una volta ho chiesto e sai che mi e' stato risposto? Come farebbero gli "accompagnatori" per signore allora?


ma....in nessun posto rispondono a queste domande..non so perche!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> ...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
> come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????


Ciao Lunasole invornita..sai perche'nessuno ti risponde??ovvio...perche'qua'si scrive senza filtri.E nella realta',gli uomini che mano l'amante,e non fanno piu'sesso con la moglie esistono...come esistono politici onesti che pensano al bene del Paese.
Non credere mai a chi racconta simili balle....Lothar docet


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> ...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
> come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????



ma io mi chiedo come fa un uomo o una donna ad accettare un uomo a metà?
a maggior ragione se c'è amore...
perchè si sa fino a quando si scherza e si gioca ok...dammi pure il tempo che puoi chissenefrega...
ma se ti amo...e tu ami me io non mi accontento delle briciole..no?
quindi non mi meraviglierei solo del comportamento dell'uomo sposato ma anche di chi continua a stargli appresso...

quindi a questo punto non credo che la relazione fuori sia tanto solida....
sia solo comodo

e non credere agli uomini che ti dicono che con la moglie vanno aletto per forza...
che non la desiderano
perchè un uomo non va a letto con qualcuna se non vuole...perchè non può...


----------



## stellina (4 Dicembre 2012)

da moglie se hai un pelino di antennine e conosci tuo marito te ne accorgi...a quel punto devi decidere che cosa fare, affrontare il marito e cacciarlo fuori di casa, affrontare il marito e tenertelo dopo aver scoperto gli altarini o non affrontarlo e respirare.
@lothar è vero la maggior parte dei mariti va con moglie ed amante ma esistono anche i matrimoni bianchi.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

lunasole ha detto:


> ...come vi comportate a casa????dopo anni e anni di relazione "solida" fuori??
> come fate a fare l'amore con una moglie che non desiderate piu??e come è possibile che le mogli non se ne accorgano???????



Perchè credi che e mogli non se ne accorgano?
Io invece penso che prima o poi  te ne accorgi ...ma o per una cosa o per l'altra va bene cosi...
Conosco un  sacco di coppie con doppie relazioni e vanno avanti lo stesso ...non vivo con loro e non so neanche le modalità di vita ma vivono così e se va bene a loro non mi chiedo neanche come fanno...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti è da un pò che vi leggo... anche io sono una moglie tradita.. tradita perché lui si è innamorato di un'altra.
Un mese fa me lo ha confessato dicendomi che l'ha lasciata perché si è accorto di amare me. 
Io in realtà mi ero accorta che aveva un'altra, ma non avrei mai immaginato che si fosse innamorato. 
Ora credo che mi separerò e non perché non lo voglio più, ma solo perché quando lo vedo ... penso al fatto che per tutto questo tempo mi ha fatto perdere del tempo e probabilmente lo rifarà e non voglio più stare così male. Piuttosto rimarrò da sola. E pazienza.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2012)

però, vedi...a leggere il forum?
ti sei scritta e risposta da sola con una certa lucidità.comunque vada sarà un successo (tuo, ti auguro)





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti è da un pò che vi leggo... anche io sono una moglie tradita.. tradita perché lui si è innamorato di un'altra.
> Un mese fa me lo ha confessato dicendomi che l'ha lasciata perché si è accorto di amare me.
> Io in realtà mi ero accorta che aveva un'altra, ma non avrei mai immaginato che si fosse innamorato.
> Ora credo che mi separerò e non perché non lo voglio più, ma solo perché quando lo vedo ... penso al fatto che per tutto questo tempo mi ha fatto perdere del tempo e probabilmente lo rifarà e non voglio più stare così male. Piuttosto rimarrò da sola. E pazienza.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

*invornita????*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lunasole invornita..sai perche'nessuno ti risponde??ovvio...perche'qua'si scrive senza filtri.E nella realta',gli uomini che mano l'amante,e non fanno piu'sesso con la moglie esistono...come esistono politici onesti che pensano al bene del Paese.
> Non credere mai a chi racconta simili balle....Lothar docet


SI CE NE SARANNO POCHI CHE AMANO VERAMENTE...è TUTTO UN CASINO E NON è FACILE RIMANERE LUCIDE!!!!!!!
NON VORREI MAI ESSERMI TROVATA IN UNA SITUAZIONE DEL GENERE..MA PER UN PO DI SFOGO PENSAVO CHE UN FORUM CHE SI CHIAMA "TRADIMENTO" POTESSE AIUTARMI.........


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti è da un pò che vi leggo... anche io sono una moglie tradita.. tradita perché lui si è innamorato di un'altra.
> Un mese fa me lo ha confessato dicendomi che l'ha lasciata perché si è accorto di amare me.
> Io in realtà mi ero accorta che aveva un'altra, ma non avrei mai immaginato che si fosse innamorato.
> Ora credo che mi separerò e non perché non lo voglio più, ma solo perché quando lo vedo ... penso al fatto che per tutto questo tempo mi ha fatto perdere del tempo e probabilmente lo rifarà e non voglio più stare così male. Piuttosto rimarrò da sola. E pazienza.


quindi tu stavi male e non sapevi o sapevi ma non immaginavi che fosse innammorato?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> SI CE NE SARANNO POCHI CHE AMANO VERAMENTE...è TUTTO UN CASINO E NON è FACILE RIMANERE LUCIDE!!!!!!!
> NON VORREI MAI ESSERMI TROVATA IN UNA SITUAZIONE DEL GENERE..MA PER UN PO DI SFOGO PENSAVO CHE UN FORUM CHE SI CHIAMA "TRADIMENTO" POTESSE AIUTARMI.........



Non ti arrabbiare, dai il giusto peso ad alcune risposte. se hai bisogno di sfogarti, di parlare, rimani qui.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti è da un pò che vi leggo... anche io sono una moglie tradita.. tradita perché lui si è innamorato di un'altra.
> Un mese fa me lo ha confessato dicendomi che l'ha lasciata perché si è accorto di amare me.
> Io in realtà mi ero accorta che aveva un'altra, ma non avrei mai immaginato che si fosse innamorato.
> Ora credo che mi separerò e non perché non lo voglio più, ma solo perché quando lo vedo ... penso al fatto che per tutto questo tempo mi ha fatto perdere del tempo e probabilmente lo rifarà e non voglio più stare così male. Piuttosto rimarrò da sola. E pazienza.



Facci capire ....
perchè finchè non te lo ha confermato stavi comunque con lui?
Il tempo te lo ha fatto perdere anche li no?


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Voi uomini innamorati della vostra amante ...*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Facci capire ....
> perchè finchè non te lo ha confermato stavi comunque con lui?
> Il tempo te lo ha fatto perdere anche li no?


Boh forse perché non immaginava fosse innamorato ....magari immaginava solo una scappatella


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

In effetti non era la prima volta che si comportava in modo evasivo, ma non immaginavo proprio che si fosse innamorato.
Quando me lo ha detto la mia prima risposta è stata: ma perché non mi hai lasciato? Tanto stavo già male.. perché non liberarmi e lasciarmi libera?
Io sono stata stupida, lo so, speravo non mi avesse tradito perché continuava a smentire nonostante le mie continue richieste di chiarimenti, e stupidamente gli credevo.
Mi ha fatta passare per una pazza gelosa per tutto questo tempo e, se avessi avuto un pò di amor proprio sarei cmq dovuta andarmene.
Addirittura quando voleva parlare di chiusura del rapporto, rigirava il discorso dicendo che le cose non andavano e che dovevo decidermi... ma io non capivo; certo che non stavamo bene, ma speravo che ci fosse ancora un piccolo orticello che se curato avrebbe potuto rifare i frutti. Invece lui stava curando un nuovo orticello (!)
Insomma che stupida... e che meschino.. ho scoperto di non avere un uomo al mio fianco, ma solo un bambino.
Pazienza la vita va avanti!!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io mi chiedo come fa un uomo o una donna ad accettare un uomo a metà?
> a maggior ragione se c'è amore...
> perchè si sa fino a quando si scherza e si gioca ok...dammi pure il tempo che puoi chissenefrega...
> ma se ti amo...e tu ami me io non mi accontento delle briciole..no?
> ...



se ami non ti accontenti delle briciole?? si...se no non ci sarebbero tante situazioni del genere..vai a leggere su altri forum...tipo forum al femminile...ci sono mille storie del genere....perchè quando ami...ti accontenti di qualsiasi cosa..ma non perchè si è sottomesse...o ingenue o altro...ma perchè la situazione è iniziata cosi...già sapevi come erano le regole..ma capisco che può esser inconcepibile da chi non ha vissuto una storia del genere!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se ami non ti accontenti delle briciole?? si...se no non ci sarebbero tante situazioni del genere..vai a leggere su altri forum...tipo forum al femminile...ci sono mille storie del genere....perchè quando ami...ti accontenti di qualsiasi cosa..ma non perchè si è sottomesse...o ingenue o altro...ma perchè la situazione è iniziata cosi...già sapevi come erano le regole..ma capisco che può esser inconcepibile da chi non ha vissuto una storia del genere!!!!!!!!!!!


Rimango tuttoggi convinto che la relazione tra amore e storia extraconiugale sia simile a quella che c'è tra la Santanchè e il buon gusto.


----------



## stellina (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se ami non ti accontenti delle briciole?? si...se no non ci sarebbero tante situazioni del genere..vai a leggere su altri forum...tipo forum al femminile...ci sono mille storie del genere....perchè quando ami...ti accontenti di qualsiasi cosa..ma non perchè si è sottomesse...o ingenue o altro...ma perchè la situazione è iniziata cosi...già sapevi come erano le regole..ma capisco che può esser inconcepibile da chi non ha vissuto una storia del genere!!!!!!!!!!!


hai ragione.
e mi viene in mente una frase: anche se mi accontento delle briciole non vuol dire che sia un criceto.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

E' vero, quando si ama ci si accontenta perché piuttosto che perdere ciò che (anche se poco) si ha, si preferisce tenere quello che ci viene dato. 
Com'è difficile avere dei rapporti autentici al giorno d'oggi o forse lo è sempre stato...
Che infinita tristezza..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se ami non ti accontenti delle briciole?? si...se no non ci sarebbero tante situazioni del genere..vai a leggere su altri forum...tipo forum al femminile...ci sono mille storie del genere....perchè quando ami...ti accontenti di qualsiasi cosa..ma non perchè si è sottomesse...o ingenue o altro...ma perchè la situazione è iniziata cosi...già sapevi come erano le regole..ma capisco che può esser inconcepibile da chi non ha vissuto una storia del genere!!!!!!!!!!!


questa la dovrebbe leggere la mia ex..... :rotfl:



lo so non ve ne frega una cippa di vitello.


----------



## aliante (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se ami non ti accontenti delle briciole?? si...se no non ci sarebbero tante situazioni del genere..vai a leggere su altri forum...tipo forum al femminile...ci sono mille storie del genere....perchè quando ami...ti accontenti di qualsiasi cosa..ma non perchè si è sottomesse...o ingenue o altro...ma perchè la situazione è iniziata cosi...già sapevi come erano le regole..ma capisco che può esser inconcepibile da chi non ha vissuto una storia del genere!!!!!!!!!!!



se ami te stesso/a non ti accontenti delle briciole.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

*io amo me stessa...*



aliante ha detto:


> se ami te stesso/a non ti accontenti delle briciole.


ancora di più da quando amo lui.....dai ma si sa che l'amore è irrazionale!!!!!!!!!!

ma il punto non è questo....m'interessava sapere il comportamento di un uomo innamorato....dell'amante...così tanto per capire meglio...forse per darmi delle risposte...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ancora di più da quando amo lui.....dai ma si sa che l'amore è irrazionale!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ma il punto non è questo....m'interessava sapere il comportamento di un uomo innamorato....dell'amante...così tanto per capire meglio...forse per darmi delle risposte...



Ah, sei tu l'amante dell'uomo sposato?
Che dice di amarti?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

*)))*



stellina ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> e mi viene in mente una frase: anche se mi accontento delle briciole non vuol dire che sia un criceto.


bella!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

*certo .....*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah, sei tu l'amante dell'uomo sposato?
> Che dice di amarti?[/QUOTE
> 
> non chiedevo per sola e pura curiosità...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma....in nessun posto rispondono a queste domande..non so perche!!!!!


Devi anche saperli trovare gli uomini innamorati dell'amante che scrivono nei forum o siti vari. 
In ogni caso perché non chiedi la cosa direttamente all'interessato (e magari anche alla moglie ;-) ).
Io l'ho fatto.


----------



## Non Registrato5 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ancora di più da quando amo lui.....dai ma si sa che l'amore è irrazionale!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ma il punto non è questo....m'interessava sapere il comportamento di un uomo innamorato....dell'amante...così tanto per capire meglio...forse per darmi delle risposte...



in effetti la tua domanda è piuttosto irrazionale.
e sai, a volte un bagnetto nelle acque gelide della razionalità si rende necessario.


----------



## lunasole (6 Dicembre 2012)

*a lui*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Devi anche saperli trovare gli uomini innamorati dell'amante che scrivono nei forum o siti vari.
> In ogni caso perché non chiedi la cosa direttamente all'interessato (e magari anche alla moglie ;-) ).
> Io l'ho fatto.


l'ho già chiesto o comunque so cosa pensa e cosa prova!ma avevo solo voglia di confrontarmi con persone che non hanno motivo di mentirmi..
sei andata dalla moglie? a confessarle tutto? e lei?
no questo mai...non sono di certo io che le devo parlare!!!!


----------



## lunasole (6 Dicembre 2012)

*....*






Non Registrato5 ha detto:


> in effetti la tua domanda è piuttosto irrazionale.
> e sai, a volte un bagnetto nelle acque gelide della razionalità si rende necessario.


una domanda che penso che sorga spontaneamente vivendo una situazione del genere!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se ami non ti accontenti delle briciole?? si...se no non ci sarebbero tante situazioni del genere..vai a leggere su altri forum...tipo forum al femminile...ci sono mille storie del genere....perchè quando ami...ti accontenti di qualsiasi cosa..ma non perchè si è sottomesse...o ingenue o altro...ma perchè la situazione è iniziata cosi...già sapevi come erano le regole..ma capisco che può esser inconcepibile da chi non ha vissuto una storia del genere!!!!!!!!!!!


all'inizio ti accontenti ma poi inevitabilmente chiedi di più giustamente.....
e poi si scrivono robe tipo questo 3d.....

è normale


----------



## lunasole (6 Dicembre 2012)

*giusto....*



Annuccia ha detto:


> all'inizio ti accontenti ma poi inevitabilmente chiedi di più giustamente.....
> e poi si scrivono robe tipo questo 3d.....
> 
> è normale


iange:iange:


----------



## Simo (9 Dicembre 2012)

Anche il mio amante dice di amarmi, che si è innamorato di me, ma sta con la moglie e non ha nessuna intenzioni di mollarla...a me ora vanno bene le briciole poi vedrò!


----------



## Duchessa (9 Dicembre 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> se ami te stesso/a non ti accontenti delle briciole.


Dipende dalla fame.


----------



## Duchessa (9 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> all'inizio ti accontenti ma *poi inevitabilmente chiedi di più *giustamente.....
> e poi si scrivono robe tipo questo 3d.....
> 
> è normale


Ma anche no.


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

Simo ha detto:


> Anche il mio amante dice di amarmi, che si è innamorato di me, ma sta con la moglie e non ha nessuna intenzioni di mollarla...a me ora vanno bene le briciole poi vedrò!


Posso sapere quanti anni hai e se sei libera?

Lo chiedo perchè se sei giovane e libera puoi ambire a qualcosa di meglio.

Mio marito ha illuso per cinque anni una ragazza giovane, anche lui le scriveva, quello lo so per certo, e ovviamente immagino glielo dicesse, che la amava, che la sognava, poi, quando è scoppiata la bomba ci ha messo meno di un minuto a cancellarla dalla sua vita, senza neppure volerla incontrare o semplicemente parlarle una sola volta.

Se invece hai superato i cinquant'anni, posso capirti. 

L'importante è sapere che difficilmente scelgono l'altra.


----------



## Simo (9 Dicembre 2012)

Sono a metà vita circa, sono impegnata anche io, ma sopratutto non sarò io a decidere niente, le briciole mi vanno bene quello che un po' mi dispiace e' il tentativo di illudermi...


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In effetti non era la prima volta che si comportava in modo evasivo, ma non immaginavo proprio che si fosse innamorato.
> Quando me lo ha detto la mia prima risposta è stata: ma perché non mi hai lasciato? Tanto stavo già male.. perché non liberarmi e lasciarmi libera?
> Io sono stata stupida, lo so, speravo non mi avesse tradito perché continuava a smentire nonostante le mie continue richieste di chiarimenti, e stupidamente gli credevo.
> Mi ha fatta passare per una pazza gelosa per tutto questo tempo e, se avessi avuto un pò di amor proprio sarei cmq dovuta andarmene.
> ...



Ti invidio, nonostante la tua storia sia molto simile alla mia, anche se mio marito non ha mai confessato e meno ancora ammesso di essersi innamorato dell'altra, tu sembri averla presa con filosofia.

Quanti anni hai?

Probabilmente sei molto giovane, fai bene a lasciarlo se pensi di avere la forza di recuperare una vita serena lontana da lui.

Riguardo all'essere stata stupida, è un male comune ed è la cosa che fa più rabbia. Io ti ho superata, non mi è bastata neppure un chiarissimo avviso di Lei diciotto mesi fa, ho preferito credere alle bugie di mio marito, ancora oggi mi chiedo come ho fatto quel giorno a lasciar perdere, avevo ospiti in casa, e a non tornare con lui sull'argomento e soprattutto a non controllarlo da allora.

Pazienza, come dici tu, la vita va avanti, ma come?


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

Simo ha detto:


> Sono a metà vita circa, sono impegnata anche io, ma sopratutto non sarò io a decidere niente, le briciole mi vanno bene quello che un po' mi dispiace e' il tentativo di illudermi...



Se sei impegnata pure tu è più facile accontentarsi delle briciole, però non credergli al 100% se ti dice che non ama la moglie e che tra loro non c'è più niente, lo diceva, sembra, anche mio marito alla sua Bambina, e lei gli ha pure creduto, invece faceva gli straordinari, e molto volentieri.


----------



## Duchessa (9 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti invidio, nonostante la tua storia sia molto simile alla mia, anche se mio marito non ha mai confessato e meno ancora ammesso di essersi innamorato dell'altra, tu sembri averla presa con filosofia.
> 
> Quanti anni hai?
> 
> ...


Perchè, c'è forse un'età per mirare a una vita serena?
Le separazioni dopo i 60 anni sono in aumento, un motivo ci sarà no?


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Perchè, c'è forse un'età per mirare a una vita serena?
> Le separazioni dopo i 60 anni sono in aumento, un motivo ci sarà no?



Ci mancherebbe, ma più si è giovani più si ha la forza per farlo.

Io ho deciso di provarci lo stesso, ma è molto dura a 60 anni!


----------



## Duchessa (9 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, ma più si è giovani più si ha la forza per farlo.
> 
> Io ho deciso di provarci lo stesso, ma è molto dura a 60 anni!


Non è detto.. la forza interiore non è collegata all'età, o almeno, non sempre. A volte addirittura aumenta con l'età.


----------



## fruitbasket (9 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lunasole *invornita*..sai perche'nessuno ti risponde??ovvio...perche'qua'si scrive senza filtri.E nella realta',gli uomini che mano l'amante,e non fanno piu'sesso con la moglie esistono...come esistono politici onesti che pensano al bene del Paese.
> Non credere mai a chi racconta simili balle....Lothar docet


aha, ma sei romagnolo dunque?!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simo ha detto:


> Anche il mio amante dice di amarmi, che si è innamorato di me, ma sta con la moglie e non ha nessuna intenzioni di mollarla...a me ora vanno bene le briciole poi vedrò!




ma perché all'inizio di una relazione queste briciole non si vedono...e va bene così 
poi andando avanti si diventa sempre più affamati tanto da diventare ingordi ?


----------



## Annuccia (10 Dicembre 2012)

Simo ha detto:


> Anche il mio amante dice di amarmi, che si è innamorato di me, ma sta con la moglie e non ha nessuna intenzioni di mollarla...a me* ora *vanno bene le briciole poi vedrò!


ecco appunto....vedi che il disocrso fila...?

è normale...desiderare di passare più tempo con la presona che si ama, condividere un pò di più di qualche ora rubata a qualcun altro....mi darebbe fastidio che ci dovesse dormire un'altra insieme e non io...

a maggior ragione se mi si dice di essere ricambiata...

vuoi un consiglio...scappa...non mollerà mai la moglie? perchè devi sacrificare la tua vita così...
perchè non concederti la possibilità legittima e sacrosanta di avere un uomo tutto tuo con il quale passare tutto il tempo che potete e volete, con il quale passeggiare per strada alla luce del sole con il quale costruire un qualcosa di più concreto...?

o vuoi passare il resto della tua vita all'ombra di un matrimonio che per quanto sbagliato lui dica che sia non finirà mai?
è giusto seconde te?


----------



## Simo (10 Dicembre 2012)

No non è giusto neanche un po', ma un uomo completo non l'ho mai trovato, adesso prendo quello che mi serve x andare avanti  da due persone, consapevole che è sbagliato ma non dipende solo da me.


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simo ha detto:


> Anche il mio amante dice di amarmi, che si è innamorato di me, ma sta con la moglie e non ha nessuna intenzioni di mollarla...a me ora vanno bene le briciole poi vedrò!



Non credere mai ad un uomo che dice di amarti...credi ad un uomo che te lo fa capire senza dirlo.

In ogni caso, sono del parere che quando un uomo costruisce una intera relazione parallela a quella con sua moglie sia per due possibili cause:
1. Non è stato capace di mantenere la storia parallela ad un livello di coinvolgimento più leggero.
2. Ha le idee molto confuse e pensa di aver trovato ciò che cercava in un'altra donna.

E' evidente che entrambi i casi sono deleteri per lui e per le donne con cui si trova a gestirsela. Secondo me un'amante può essere un diversivo, per alcuni, o un confidente, per altri. Per me un'amante è una persona con la quale si condivide qualcosa, se è il caso, come se il resto del mondo non esistesse. Ovviamente il tutto contestualizzato in un mondo reale. Non è mai comunque un bisogno. E penso che non debba essere così, perchè il rapporto con la propria moglie abbia un senso.

Perdonate la prolissità.


----------

